# Air Ministry MK1 Low Level Bomb Sight Info Needed



## 1970mach (Nov 16, 2008)

I have come into possession of a Air Ministry MK1 low Level Bombsight. I cannot find any info on the net as to what plane(s) these were installed in. Does anyone have this info that can be passed onto me. Thanks Colin


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Colin. I've checked through my references, but can only find mentions of this sight, no hard info. However, there is a guy who collects and restores NORDEN bombsights, who seems to also have British sights, and the info on them. It may be that an e-mail to him might turn up some information. Start by looking at the web-site 'Norden Bomb Sight', and go from there. It's awhile since I looked at this site, but IIRC, there are various links, one of which will take you to his e-mail address. Hope this helps.
Terry.


----------

